

Hacking society and a proposal for beta towns - wslh
http://www.appropedia.org/TheFWD_andybroomfield_hacking_society

======
ada1981
I enjoy this sort of thinking. My masters work was in urban planning and I've
been involved with helping advance the idea of dynamic democracies. Las Vegas
was built as a "city of sin", I would be interested in building a "city of
virtue". Perhaps it could be done by running analysis on property values and
town populations and seeing where you could take over a local government by
emigration of a group of hackers.

~~~
arkitaip
City of virtue? Wasn't that the premise of Bioshock's Rapture?

